# Fish facts



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

As a angler I realize different areas provide different resources, some areas have lots of lakes, some rivers and some not much of all. Getting to those resources can be a challenge for some or most, so utilizing the resources around you can be most productive. So managing the provided stocked resources is a big part of it. Different species for different areas, some make sense and others don’t. 


I’d like to see an increase in Macomb County, mostly the Clinton river. Macomb country only has a couple options Stoney creek lake and Clinton river, and one didn’t see any fish stocked last year, Stoney.


So many anglers travel far distances to chase fish when they can do it in their backyard. An increase will make it more of a destination fishery and give a opportunity to many people that surround it. 


Here’s some numbers for surrounding counties. First number is total fish stocked includes all species 


372,217- Oakland county 2017 

Population 1.24 million


115,262- Wayne County 2017 

population 1.759 million


131,642- St. Clair county 2017 population 159,875



27,801- Macomb county 2017. Population 840,978


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

This database will give you a much better idea of what is planted, where, when, and in what quantities.
http://www.michigandnr.com/fishstock/

I would add that stocking decisions are based on a lot more than the total number of fish stocked per County resident. Species of fish stocked, suitable locations for stocking, fishable public waters, etc - all play into fish stocking decisions. That being said, the squeaky wheel frequently gets the grease.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I’m well aware of the information and what they how they attempt to justify locations. The overall effort in some areas way over exceed the others. 

Look into St. Clair county, northern most trib. 10 years of browns stocked averaged 60k. Biologist told me returns were extremely poor and is last year. The river has very limited access and a lot less people fishing it. Still itching my head. Clinton and Huron have much more access and local anglers close to them. Huron stocking dwarf the Clinton


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Don,t feel bad look at what Monroe Co. gets.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

scooter_trasher said:


> Don,t feel bad look at what Monroe Co. gets.


 wow a big 0, not much I can say about that! 

Show Macomb some love and boost our plants!!!!
Eric


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I just fish rivers that I know hold decent numbers of Steelhead. I'll travel to get to those places, because it is worth the drive, for me.


----------

